# How to Win Halloween Costume Contests?



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

You're opening a bit of a can of worms being so broad in your request for help. If you don't mind a few questions need to be answered before you get the kinda help you may need.

1. Male or female?
2. Are you willing to go gender opposite like a female version of Hell Boy 
3. Is cost an issue?
4. Are you crafty with all types of mediums ( sculpting, painting, weathering, sewing, makeup and prosthetic effects,etc)?
5. Are you going for flash , substance, style, comfort, pop culture, obscure, dark, whimsical?

Marc V.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree with Raven on this one but I might add that the sexy adult theme really does not work with trying to win in a costume contest they tend to look at the amount of time and creativity put into the costume. I have been making my own costumes for many, many years now and winning alot of contests but I usually start working on them the day after Chrismas.


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Ditto. Most of the contest winners I've seen aren't sexy...unless it's the Sexy Award, and then usually the costume isn't what wins the award. It's not too late to get something very creative...just sayin.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

One more note check out cosplay for many many ideas!


----------



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

I guess it depends on were the contest is and who the judges are whether sexy helps or hurts your chances of winning. I've been to some Halloween parties where it was almost a prerequisite to winning. I guess that might be another question to ask before being able to offer any real advice.


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Abaddon said:


> I guess it depends on were the contest is and who the judges are whether sexy helps or hurts your chances of winning. I've been to some Halloween parties where it was almost a prerequisite to winning. I guess that might be another question to ask before being able to offer any real advice.


Yes hadn't thought of that part but you are correct as I have been to a couple of those spots that it is a prerequisite and some of those outfits have been very talented indeed!


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Good point Abaddon...I guess like Katster said...more info needed... 8)


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Abaddon said:


> I guess it depends on were the contest is and who the judges are whether sexy helps or hurts your chances of winning. I've been to some Halloween parties where it was almost a prerequisite to winning. I guess that might be another question to ask before being able to offer any real advice.


I attended a costume party at a bar where the winners were a pair who came dressed in cheap Sonny and Cher outfits. They were in the place long enough to do a karaoke number, collect the prize and leave, which left many in the bar wondering if the whole thing was staged.
What costume will win depends on where the contest is and who is judging it. 

If it's an annual contest, look up who the past winners were to see if there's a theme.


----------

